# Blood, sweat & tears worth it!



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I previously posted about my adventures with sewing for my granddaughters. Their dresses arrived and they fit! Phew. Challenging to sew long distance as opposed to knitting a toy. A toy always fits. My eldest grand loves her dress. The surprises in the big pockets were a hit as well. She was excited to wear it to daycare and apparently that is the true test of if she loves something. My DIL tells the girls that things I sew or knit for the girls to wear are hugs from Gran. She is a keeper!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful dresses and grands.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely, adorable hats and dresses. Your grand-daughters are beautiful. Oh my, the ringlets in their hair. Oh, so huggable, aren't they?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Such a beautiful photo! The outfits are wonderful and so beautifully made. I bet you are delighted.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Even cuter on!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

janechris said:


> I previously posted about my adventures with sewing for my granddaughters. Their dresses arrived and they fit! Phew. Challenging to sew long distance as opposed to knitting a toy. A toy always fits. My eldest grand loves her dress. The surprises in the big pockets were a hit as well. She was excited to wear it to daycare and apparently that is the true test of if she loves something. My DIL tells the girls that things I sew or knit for the girls to wear are hugs from Gran. She is a keeper!


Beautiful work. Love the colors and alternating aspects. Good job.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful little girl. The outfits are darling, hats adorable.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful work, beautiful little girls.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Those little girls are gorgeous, so are the dresses &#128139;


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Definitely adorable X2! Your DIL is sweet and wise.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh I do like to see little girls in dresses ! Just beautiful!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Cute dresses. And I love the way they consider "wearing" as a hug.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

The are just perfect! Well done.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

They look adorable, all your effort paid off. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful! Dresses and little girls.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sweet


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's another vote for "cute" "adorable" etc
The older cutie appears to be talking to you!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great job, lovely girls, looking so happy to be modelling their treasured outfits from granma. Brightened up my day seeing their happy faces.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful! They are so cute.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my how cute both the girls and the dresses. Your DIL is a keeper. They are so cute just want to hug them. You did good grans...


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Super adorable - the dresses and the girls!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely outfits, the girls are a pair of charmers.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Lucky you, lovely little girls! And the dresses. Are perfect!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely pretty girls outfit.....and gorgeous girls too ..


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Those dresses are beautiful but the girls are breath taking.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Too precious for wordsjberg


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Your grand daughters are beautiful and their dresses are lovely


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Adorable children. They look mighty happy in their new dresses and hats. Good job, Gram.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful work,love the colours too.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I just made one for our 5 year old granddaughter and she loved hers too. I put a little knitted doll with a matching skirt in one of the big pockets. 

Your granddaughters look adorable in their dresses. Glad they fit!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Adorable little girls and their outfits are so sweet. Hugs to your DIL for appreciating the work you put into the things you make them!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

SO CUTE. and the dresses are darling


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

The girls are precious and there outfits are adorable . Great job!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They came out beautiful and both girls look so sweet in them. I love the color and patterns you choose..looks so cool for the long hot summer months...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

They are beautiful children who are lucky to have you make them such adorable dresses. I love when little girls are dressed like real little girls and not miniature adults. So sweet!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Even cuter on!


I agree, they look darling!

Fiona. 😉😉😉


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> I just made one for our 5 year old granddaughter and she loved hers too. I put a little knitted doll with a matching skirt in one of the big pockets.
> 
> Your granddaughters look adorable in their dresses. Glad they fit!


I put little knitted bunnies and matching crowns and sunglasses in their pockets. They both are in love with them and keep their pockets full of treasures. Pockets are the best!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

SO sweet and your granddaughters are beautiful!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the picture of these lovely girls in those adorable dresses you made. Worth all the blood, sweat, and tears.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Charming dresses on adorable girls. How nice to get a picture and know your handwork is appreciated.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

such pretty dresses on such beautiful little girls.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the dresses. Look so pretty on both girls. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just darling.. the dresses are beautiful off but I am sure they will not be off very often. It appears the girls love them as much as I do.. xo ws


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What beautiful girls in their adorable outfits. What a lucky Grandma you are.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful children, beautiful outfits! :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute dresses. Adorable girls.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

They are just too cute! The dresses and hats are darling.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You can't get any cuter than that!


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

They are adorable, granddaughters and outfits!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So cute! The DIL gets it!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Stunning little girls and their dresses are just beautiful. What a lovely thing to say, things made by grandma are hugs.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, Jane ... they're so cute! The babes and their outfits. What did you hide in the pockets?


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Never mind ... I just read further and discovered what you stuffed in their pockets. lol


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> Oh, Jane ... they're so cute! The babes and their outfits. What did you hide in the pockets?


These were the surprises.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Awwww, aren't they cuuuute ... wonderful surprises!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Those two sweeties are adorable! ....Oh, and so are the dresses!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So my goodness so adorable. They look wonderful.


----------



## MrsA (Feb 12, 2013)

The girls and their outfits look just lovely!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both models and outfits are beautiful.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

:thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

:thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Exquisite children! I love when they pull the hats off-even the babes.............


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

14 years ago I made quilts for my twin granddaughters. Their Mom always told them they were "Grandy Hugs" Whenever they were out of sorts or whatever, Mommy would tell them to go get their Grandy Hugs. That always worked.
DotS


----------

